#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Is backup needed for object storage in the cloud?

## Bhavya

Every cloud vendor provides with an object storage service to store their data.Example of object storage are Googles Cloud Storage,Amazon's Simple Storage Service (S3) and Azures Blob Store.My question is if we store data in the object storage of cloud without proper backed up. Is there is any chance to loose all the data forever? Is backup needed for object storage in the cloud?

----------

